
.dev Insiders - tschellenbach
It looks like some domains where handed out by Google before the regular early access program to insiders. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;domains.google&#x2F;tld&#x2F;dev&#x2F;<p>I tried to register a domain on minute 0 of the early access program but it was already taken. Anyone else had the same experience?
======
cremp
They are required to, to prevent cybersquatting.

If companies such as Facebook, or Google itself, had to wait until the EAP,
then Anon (Unrelated to company) could have the Facebook.dev, or Google.dev
domain; leading to confusion, and ultimately lawsuits for the domain.

I'm 90% sure there is a rule with IANA to allow companies to claim their brand
before it goes public.

Speaking of public; the EAP is nothing but a price gouging scheme. Since
_anyone_ could join the 'EAP' it is public, but they are structuring the fees
such only those who have enough to throw away can use it... The fact is, the
.dev TLD _is_ GA...

